# Job opportunites in Edmonton



## vpissac (Nov 10, 2010)

Dear all
I need some advise because I am very new to this forum, I and my family are planning to move to Edmonton in the month of January 2011(PR visa valid upto March 2011). 
I am an Instrument Technician having Engineering Diploma in Instrumentation and +15 years of experience in hand. Please advise job opportunites in Alberta and what are the certification required for to get a job.
Please advise some contacts details of recruitment/ placement agencies.

My wife is a nurse and what are the opportunites for her and also need some advise for Alberta nursing registration.
We have two kids, please advise, admission for them in elementery school.
Now I am holding Dubai driving licence(light vehicle) since 2003 and is it easy to get Alberta driving licence??? and what are the formalities ????

Any advise would be highly appreciated.

Regards to all


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

vpissac said:


> Dear all
> I need some advise because I am very new to this forum, I and my family are planning to move to Edmonton in the month of January 2011(PR visa valid upto March 2011).
> I am an Instrument Technician having Engineering Diploma in Instrumentation and +15 years of experience in hand. Please advise job opportunites in Alberta and what are the certification required for to get a job.
> Please advise some contacts details of recruitment/ placement agencies.
> ...


Dear friends,
I am same like you can you give me your advice for me.
I got a job offer as an Instrument technician through temporary foreign worker visa through Alberta province. can any one guide my how long i can work with this visa?with in how many month i can get PR?can i bring my family with me?and school fees for my kids are cheep or costly?

If possible give me your mail id.


----------

